# Yard Work and Odd Jobs



## Promod Krew (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I?m looking for some yard workor odd jobs. I am a full time student at UWF and have a week off for spring break. I have a lot of my own tools for doing yard work most of whichare commercial. I have worked for a landscape company for several years and have a good knowledge of general landscaping type stuff. I usually cut grass during the summer but its not growingenough yet to keep me busy. If anybody has anything they would like to get done please let me know even if it?s not this week. I have worked for several people on the forum that can vouch for my work and ethic. Thanks Daryl 572-1648


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll vouch for Daryl....I was amazed at the amount of weeding of flower beds (I've got A LOT) he got done in a short amount of time. I'll be calling you soon!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Another bump for a hard worker. If you need work done Daryl is very reliable and worth every dime. Good luck! SHB


----------

